# My New Fancy Pet Mice



## xxsmartcookiesxx (Mar 17, 2016)

Hi im Millie im 11 years old and live in the UK. I have new pet mice named Turtle who is white with dark brown patches and my brothers is called Rolo and is white with red eyes and ginger patches. Im trying to learn what there favourite treats are if you have any suggestions please tell me . Ive made a small mouse gym in a cardboard box with ladders and seesaws, is this good for them?

I only have had my mice for 2 days and i would love to find out how i can tame them quickly.
Thank you for reading my topic  .


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hey there Millie, pleased to meet you :welcome1


----------



## Zamwyn (Apr 29, 2015)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Hullo, Millie! Good job on finding us!


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Hey Millie, and welcome!  
Mice sure are a good way to get rid of cardboard, and I think it's amazing work that you made them a mouse gym! Well done  
As far as treats go, trial and error is often the way to go with mice. They eat just about anything in moderation, but there are some things that are bad for them. Some ideas for nice treats: peas, maize/sweet corn, nuts and bird seeds (but not too many, as nuts and some bird seeds contain a lot of fat), dried bread, mealworms (possibly dried if you don't want to deal with live ones), or a bit of cheap cat/dog kibble. A bit of fruit is also okay once in a while, but contains a lot of sugar. If there's something you want to try to give them, but are unsure of, please don't be afraid to ask.
Something to keep away from: any kind of onion, raw potato, spicy food/veggies, anything that has salt or spices on it, raw legumes, and of course all kinds of human sweets


----------



## Milo &amp; Otis (Apr 2, 2016)

My mice really enjoy a small piece of dried papaya every once in a while.
I have found that Almond Butter is really good for taming, but just make sure there's no sugar in it, that its organic, and safe for your mice. The reason why its good for taming is because they can't grab it and run away from it.


----------

